
Behind The Money: Iminlikewithyou's Charles Forman on selling virtual goods  - jmorin007
http://www.thedeal.com/blogs/video/behind-the-money/behind-the-money-iminlikewithy.php
======
stillmotion
Quite a brave step walking out into the abyss that no other has gone before.
Charles has a great head on his shoulders--even if he is an a-hole--and I
can't wait to see where he takes his extremely unique and well executed
product.

